
Formatting Dates with Vanilla JavaScript - gmays
https://gomakethings.com/formatting-dates-with-vanilla-js/
======
quickthrower2
Vanilla JS dates are surprisingly feature packed. I wrote a post a while back
[https://superjavascript.com/t/javascript-
dates/](https://superjavascript.com/t/javascript-dates/) about this. You don’t
need to pull out moment.js or similar for a lot of use cases. Maybe have a
simple helper function or two in your JS to left pad (ha!) to produce the
yyyy-mm-dd format for example.

